# House sitting/room - algarve region needed-can you help?



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi All,

We are two professional ladies aged 42 and 48 years old (English and Dutch) looking for ideally a house sit/room in the Algarve region for Christmas/New Year or possibly longer if the owner requires.

Our house is in the beautiful Alentejo, but for a short period we need to be in the south of Portugal for business (looking for possibilities to expand a dental practice). We are both very quiet, respectful and responsible people and would love the opportunity to look after someones home whilst they are away as I know how worrying it is also to leave a house empty.

If anyone is going back to the UK for this period and can offer this exchange that would be fantastic! Equally any suggestions/help anyone can offer to us in finding suitable accomodation would be greatly appreciated as we are not that familiar with the south of this beautiful country! 

Many Thanks for looking


----------



## Magee (Aug 10, 2011)

Please give me some idea as to dates.


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Magee,

Ideally we are looking from about the 15th December to the 10th of January but we are flexible with the dates.

Kind regards
Tracy


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi there,

We have just booked a small apartment for a few days to give us a base to look at the area as a starting point. However, if you know of any possibilities for a longer period then I am also very interested. I will need to stay in the algarve, whilst my partner continues the practice and returns back to the Alentejo in the interim.
PM me please with details if so and we can talk more.
Thank you so much for your response.


----------

